# Potty Training --- ADVICE NEEDED!!!!!!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Everything I know about potty training isn't working with Claire! She's 7 months old and from what someone told me, her breeder has pads pretty much everywhere so she has had no training. If left to her own devices she will just stop and go wherever, as I guess that is what she is used to doing. She has been in my home about 10 days now.

I have about 4 potty pads in a good sized area in the laundry room where K & C go potty. So far Claire is just not getting it at all. Here are some examples of what happens:

1. We wake up
2. I carry Claire to the pads in the laundry room and shut the door. I wait in there with her and nothing happens. 
3. We go back in to the bedroom and she immediately pees on the carpet.

OR

1. We wake up
2. I carry Claire to the pads in the laundry room.
3. She will poop on the pads but no peeing.
4. She will pee somewhere else but not in the laundry room.

OR

1. We wake up
2. I carry her to the laundry room
3. She will pee about a foot away from the pads and I praise her for at least going in the right room. I can't get her to poop, though.
4. We go to the kitchen for breakfast.
5. She poops on the kitchen floor.

I'm trying to teach her "hurry up" ... the magic words that she associates with peeing and pooping. K & C pretty much will go when they hear those words. So far she doesn't get it. I have brought treats in to the laundry room and give them to her when she goes potty in there. 

*AND here is a dilemma*... I have been told to do this but it isn't working .... When I catch her ready to "go" where she shouldn't I say, "uh oh" in a friendly voice and pick her up and carry her to the pads. I try not to scare her and I kiss her on the way to the pads. I put her on the pads and tell her "this is where you go"and point to the pads ... Well, she won't go/finish. And I feel just soooo horrible that I interrupted her pooping or peeing and I'm afraid that she will try to hide when "going" because she keeps getting interrupted. 

*H E L P!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll be watching this post closely as I'm in the same boat. Ava will go outside every time I take her out. If she's in her pen, she used the pad. BUT, if she's just out (gosh, she's got to come out sometimes!!!)....the word "hold it" is non-existant. She's so short I always miss it - till she walks away and ...there's the little puddle. :w00t: 

At first I was putting pee pee pads around the room, but Abbey kept using them every single time I put on down :wacko1: 

Now it seems some one else is peeing near Ava's pen.......and I'm not sure who it is yet.....but it's not Ava.

Ava is also 7 months old. So there are good things about getting an older pup, but then there are some drawl backs too. Don't tell Ava I said that, she's a princess and I love her to pieces.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have nothing to offer, but I sure feel your frustration. I hope you figure something out.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I can only say, it took a full year for Baby to be trained and I got her when she was just over 3 months old...Puttie took 5 days...( at 5 months old)....Maybe it just depends on the dogs...I have found that taking the dog at regualr intervals ( every hour and a half for example) has helped my chanced of catching them "in the act" and then being able to train them...I hope someone will come on with great advice...Good Luck!! x0x0 N


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well petula was a nightmare being she grew up in a cage and had to go in her cage...never knowing what grass was. so i couldnt crate her to get her to hold it, she would go in my bed too.the way i trained her was i bought baby diapers and she slept with one on. took her outside and waited til she went and praised and praised her. kept doing this for a couple of months until she didnt go in the diapers and she was trained. i hated having to cut tail holes in diapers but it worked wonders


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 5 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772388


> well petula was a nightmare being she grew up in a cage and had to go in her cage...never knowing what grass was. so i couldnt crate her to get her to hold it, she would go in my bed too.the way i trained her was i bought baby diapers and she slept with one on. took her outside and waited til she went and praised and praised her. kept doing this for a couple of months until she didnt go in the diapers and she was trained. i hated having to cut tail holes in diapers but it worked wonders[/B]



Ava does go outside every time I take her out - she's so proud of herself!!! But should I put diapers on her all the time unless she's in her pen or outside? sounds like matts in the making.....
I keep thinking it'll click one of these days....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ May 5 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772388


> well petula was a nightmare being she grew up in a cage and had to go in her cage...never knowing what grass was. so i couldnt crate her to get her to hold it, she would go in my bed too.the way i trained her was i bought baby diapers and she slept with one on. took her outside and waited til she went and praised and praised her. kept doing this for a couple of months until she didnt go in the diapers and she was trained. i hated having to cut tail holes in diapers but it worked wonders[/B]


Whoa, Jaimie, you really had a difficult situation. Kudos to you for your success!!!!!

Thank goodness Claire won't pee in bed. But if I wait for her to finally go I would be waiting an hour!! Yikes! If she would just go where she was supposed to so I could reinforce it and praise her ... but for some reason she doesn't like going on the pads! She has gone on them about 3 times in 10 days. I even kept K & C out of there thinking maybe she wanted privacy!! :smpullhair: I had always heard that first thing in the morning they really have to go so you just put them on the pads and they should go right away and then you can praise them, etc. Gosh, I wish it were that easy!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry can't help you! Thank goodness my Gigi was completely potty trained when I got her at 5 months old!! LOL


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i didnt have a prob with matting but she had her hair short....but all the girls wore diapers for the same length of time b/c her accidents were teaching the others it was ok. petula had long hair and it didnt give her matts but we only did it at night....during day they were at work and seemed to know not to go up front. i feel ur pain, i didnt think i would ever get her trained. i spent many mornings sitting outside waiting for her to go. if she doesnt go when u r wanting her to put her back in bed.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

You might confine until she is reliable. Like put the crate in an ex-pen in the room where you spend alot of time.In the morning, let her out of the crate and direct to pad. Go do something else and wait as long as it takes for her to pee in order to let her out of ex-pen. (You can't potty train her if you're staying with her waiting for her to go.) When you see her pee, make a huge deal, say NICE POTTY while she's peeing (not afterward, she won't know what you're talking about), give her a treat, and immediately let her out right afterward. She will learn very very quickly to go this way. 

Pooping is harder, but helps if you notice a pattern. Let's say she poos after breakfast. So give her food first thing and wait for her poo to let her out of ex-pen. Freedom and praise were the best motivators for my puppy. If it's been too long and she won't go (and you're thinking she has no poo yet,) keep her on leash around the house or put her somewhere where you can trust that she won't go (e.g. Casanova would never go on the couch because we sit on it together so much. She probably has a different place). Then put her back in her ex-pen periodically for a few minutes to give her chance to go. As soon as she goes, make a big deal and let her out. Also try to always keep the pads in the same places. We have one place inside the pen where the pad goes, and one place outside the pen where the pad goes. They don't generalize about pads. They go more according to location.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have a very, very, very simple solution for you. 

If she doesn't go, back in the crate and try again in 15 minutes. Take her on a leash or to an area (is a 2x4 pen) that is totally covered. Magically you will not have accidents when she doesn't get to have them!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I have the same issue! Diamond is 6 months and I have tried EVERYTHING. She seemed to get it last month but hubby had the lab puppy and he would go on her pad and she wouldnt go on them anymore. The Lab puppy is gone and Diamond still will not go on the pad. She is crated at night with success. Potty training seems so impossible. :smpullhair: I have potty trained puppies before (all large breeds) But Diamond has proven to be the hardest :huh:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you asked Tonia what kinds of pads she used? If she is used to Pish Pads, for instance, the kind you use may be totally new to her.

I agree with Jackie. Don't give her the opportunity to have an accident. When I had to pad train Lady after my car accident, I used an x-pen and pads. She really resisted at first since she was used to being able to potty outside. I put her in the pen on a schedule just as if she was a puppy. She was confined until she went. I never took my eyes off her so when she did potty, I immediately praised her, then gave her a treat as soon as she was finished. It only took a couple of days for her to get it.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww Sher.

Since sweet Claire is used to pads everywhere....you may want to for now....put many of the pads down in one area where you know she has easy access to.
This will give her a higher opportunity to get it right and for you to get a chance to praise her.

When I first got Mia...that's what I did...I put a great number of pads, where I suspected she would go...praised her. Then shortly thereafter Leo came, bless his little heart, boom from day one, he went right on the pads.

Now that they are getting older, I have begun taking some pads away and only leaving down a few.

I think the more pads you leave down for her...the higher chance she will go on them, and the better chance for you to get to praise her.
As she matures a little more, she will understand that she is to go on the pads......so for now, I would think put more down, to higher her chances of success.

***Also, in their X-Pen - I had their bed in one area.....food and water dish in another.....and the pads in another area....so since they won't go to the bathroom where they eat or sleep....the only other choice for them was the pads.....this got them used to going on the pads, so when they were out of the x-pen...they naturally would go to the pads. Not sure if this is the right way....but it has worked for Mia and Leo...was already trained.

Hugs to you.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

"I carry Claire to the pads in the laundry room and shut the door. I wait in there with her and nothing happens."

If you don't associate a word with her eliminating, she won't know what you want. When I was training Scarlett, I would say the word potty while she was going. Once she was done, she got a treat. I did this for several months until I was certain she knew what I meant when we went outside to potty. I also didn't leave her out of the crate until after she went and I had direct supervision. I thought she was potty trained, backed off on my supervision and I noticed too late she was using the dining room rug as a pee pad. Even though she now lets me know when she needs to go out, I still take her out every 3-4 hours. It's much easier than buying new rugs.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: 

Thanks everyone ... I'll comment this evening when I have more time ...

Just want to say ... Today I'm home for lunch. I took Claire to the pads... she peed right away... I made a big to-do about it .. yay... was so happy!!

So we all come in the kitchen so I could give them their mid-day treats. Next thing I know, Claire is peeing on the Oriental rug that is in my kitchen. So, I can't even count on feeling "safe" if she pees.... how do I know that another one isn't coming!!!

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772711


> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> Thanks everyone ... I'll comment this evening when I have more time ...
> 
> ...



Sher, she probably rushed her first tinkle, because she wanted to hurry up and get to the being loved by Mommy part.....and when she got her loving...she then finished her tinkle.....I think usually with girls, it's one and done.....so she probably didn't give her little self a chance to empty out....the first time...
I think in time...when she gets completely settled in....even though it seems like she is...it still takes sometime for things to become "routine". Like for her to know...that Mommy will wait for me...and I don't have to rush my tinkle.

Hang in their Sher...it does get easier


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 01:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772725


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 6 2009, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772711





> :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:
> 
> Thanks everyone ... I'll comment this evening when I have more time ...
> 
> ...



Sher, she probably rushed her first tinkle, because she wanted to hurry up and get to the being loved by Mommy part.....and when she got her loving...she then finished her tinkle.....I think usually with girls, it's one and done.....so she probably didn't give her little self a chance to empty out....the first time...
I think in time...when she gets completely settled in....even though it seems like she is...it still takes sometime for things to become "routine". Like for her to know...that Mommy will wait for me...and I don't have to rush my tinkle.

Hang in their Sher...it does get easier 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great points, Christine!! Thank you so much!!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hannah was a challenge too Sher. Of course she wasn't a puppy,but still she was only partially trained. I tried the pads everywhere,she rarely took notice of them,in fact she wanted to use them for beds. It took close to a yr to get her to 99% & she's not had any accidents in a long time now.Funny,I can't remember exactly what I did,I tried so many things, but I think the most helpful thing I did was teach her the "word". I taught her "peepee" while she was on or near her potty pad. When she did use it,I repeated it over & over in a singsong voice & let her know how happy I was & then let her have a greenbean. For poop, I just made a big deal of her going on the pad & she got a treat. Eventually,she "got it" & would come running to do her happy dance to let me know she'd earned her treat.I think it was just being consistent & ever vigilent along with treats & the "word. I'm sure Claire will eventually get it,Hannah did.I honestly thought Hannah wasn't ever going to be completely trained.I really wanted her to be outdoor potty trained,but she just wouldn't co-operate at all. After 2 yrs,she will now pee & poo outside,but only if she's outside already & she just can't hold it any longer. I could not use a crate for Hannah as I did for Boo, she has crate anxiety.But normally I love crate training,it worked very well for Boo.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

It's really hard even as smart as these little guys are sometimes. Lily took over a year to really get it. Once it sunk in though it really sunk in. 

The potty cue word is really important. When they are in the act of going saying good potty or good pee pee and then having a celebration and treat at the end. 

Good thing they are so darn cute and can get away with that sweet "I so sorry mommy" looks they have. Lot's of nature's miracle and time and maybe a savings account for new carpet and rugs is all it takes. LOL


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she is urinating that frequently, she should be checked for a UTI. Super common in female puppies.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm not going to be a lot of help. I am surprised that she is not following the lead in what your other two are doing. The only time I know when Rylee is going to go is when I have the grooming brush in my hand. Rylee does not like to be watched and will not go if I stand with her. She has to poop and pee in separate places. When she poops she goes outside and all 4 paws are on the grass. The poop ends up on the patio. Then she runs around to see if there is anything on her behind. I always give her a treat when she goes. That is the only time she gets a treat. Sometimes she goes out and pretends to go so she can have a treat.

I always ask if she has to go potty she knows what potty means and she lets me know by running around in circles so I take her out.

So this is what I think may be happening she will not go if you are watching and she will not poop in the same place that she pees.

I would take to where your pad is tell her to go with the term you use and close the door. I would check on her in 5 minute intervals.

Just a thought.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am also another frustrated person. Ahhhhhh My girl dog is just not getting it and I don't know what to do. At first though she peed just everywhere whenever she felt like it, however, now she holds it for a really long time, but she just does not go on the pad. I am still trying, but there are definetly days ( LIKE TODAY OR THIS MORNING ) when I feel like just giving her away. Ahhhhh yes it's terrible but last night, she peed on my bed. This morning she peed inside the crate at night so I had to bath her before going to work so YES I was late to work. If something does not happen soon I just really don't know what I am going to do. I am so frustrated. I really think she just does not want to pee where my boy dog pees, but even when I lay a fresh pad for her she does not go on it and with my work schedule and how it rains so often where I live, and I also live in an apartment, having them only pee outside is not an option although I really think she may do better that way. I hate locking them in the bathroom when I go to work, but until she gets it I really don't have a choice. I am so frustrated. AHHHHHHHH


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Both of mine are outside trained. I took them out to the"potty spot" every half hour or so and said "pee pee time"
If they responded, "yeah, good dog!!!" and a treat. They were monitored constantly while out of the crate, and if
I couldn't monitor, back in the crate they went. There were boo boos of course. Make sure to clean it with an
enyzmatic cleaner so the scent dosn't entice them to that spot. It really didn't take all that long, but it was 
tedious. 

Funny story, now in the morning, I let them out the door to the yard first thing in the morning. I 
just say "Pee Pee time". When they come back inI give both a treat. I caught Frankie doing a fake
pee pee the other day! Seriously, he ran to the spot and lifted his little leg for about half a second and ran
back in to get his treat! LOL. Needless to say, we marched back out together and waited for the "real
thing". They are so clever!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a 4 month old female who I have trained to go outside 100% of the time, rain or shine--and it rains a LOT here (almost daily). I refuse to use peepee pads and I live in an upstairs apt just like Bluebuzz. To assist your little one in staying dry all night in her hut (crate), take up her water bowl a couple hours before bedtime. And when potty training, do not give dog free run of the entire place. Close doors or use gates on all rooms except those you can easily visually monitor when you are home. Dogs don't want to soil their "dens", so slowly enlarge the size of her "den" by only granting access to other rooms as she is trustworthy--certainly not now. Take her outside every 30 mins, but make certain you walk her to the door, not carry her as she will not learn to go to the door when she has to go if you do...she'll just wander around and hoped to be picked up and whisked outside whenever she has to go. Also, remember that puppies need to go potty after awakening from naps, before going into their huts to sleep at night, upon arising in the morning, and after meals and playtime. Yes, it's a lot and at first it will be frustrating and make you think twice about adopting the new baby...but only for awhile. 
Take her outside regularly, use the same word/phrase to coax her to do the action, then reward with lots of praise and maybe a treat also. When she makes mistakes inside, do not say anything unless you catch her mid-pee (or poo), then use whatever negative word marker you choose, whisk her outside and stay there til she goes (then praise, of course). If she cannot go cuz she emptied her bladder fully all over the rug, then kennel her for a few mins (10 or 15) and take her outside again. Perseverance and repetition will soon win the day and your hard work WILL be rewarded. Hang in there.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter came 100% trained but we still went through the training motions with him. We take him out every 3-4 hours and we say peepee and poopies when he is doing his business so that he knows. When he runs outside and pretends we use the appropriate word firmly to get him to go. It helped a lot when we traveled as we were able to gauge when he would need to go and we were able to get him to go when we needed him to. He will not use pee pads so I can't really help you there.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry for your frustrations. Maybe you could get a trainer to help you in your own environment. Dogs are definitely trainable. It just takes some trial and error and patience for it to "click" one day. Once it does, you are set pretty much for your whole life with the dog! It's almost always figuring how you can be better trained yourself so that you can train your dog. Good luck!


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh ladies! I feel your pain cause O'm there too! Can we start a support group? Maybe *MOMWPAPOTP*? (*M*others *o*f *M*altese's *w*ho *P*ee *a*nd *P*oo* A*ll *O*ver *t*he *P*lace.) Naw, too long. But seriously I'm about to go insane!!! :hysteric: 

We were doing SO WELL but Jimmy's regressed since his surgery. 100% my fault. I felt so bad for him when he first got back home I couldn't bear the thought of potentially hurting him by picking him up and racing to the puppy pad him when he just off and poo'd on the rug in the first hour of his return. I thought, "It's okay, it's fine. It's just one time, he won't make a habit of it. WRONG! He's like, _"*SWEEEET!!* I just poo'd on the rug and Mom didn't care! Score one for the Jimbomeister!" _ :chili: 

Give him an inch...  His latest and by far boldest move was this afternoon, he looked at me for a second, glanced at the puppy pad about 6 feet away, and with a slow, evil grin spreading across his furry face, turned right back to me, almost as if to make sure I was watching and proceeded to let loose right there on the rug. :new_shocked: NOOOOOOO!!!! Puppy pad, puppy pad, puppy pad!!! I raced him over and he left a nice trail all the way to the puppy pad, only to leave one small drop by the time we were there. You could almost hear him snickering the whole way.

I think I may have to go back to square one. I have a book called "How to Housebreak Your Dog in 7 Days." I flipped through it, but never really implemented it cause we were coming along at the time. Well, no longer. Since I work from home, I have no excuse not to at least follow the plan and give it a try. I've read a lot of Jim's tips and the book seems right in line with that he recommends, so I think the chances of success will be high. If it works, I'm more than happy to pass it on to anyone else who might be interested in it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks so much for all of the suggestions and support!!

Claire is doing a bit better with the potty training. I bought a spray at PetSmart that is supposed to encourage them to go. I spray it on the pads. Even though Kallie and Catcher pee on those same pads and there are plenty of smells... this spray has helped. There are definitely less accidents. I'm not quite as frustrated. But I'll need to evaluate things once she gets over her spaying as she is not as mobile as before so there are less opportunities for accidents.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I had a heck of a time with Annie, too. She was 8 months when we got her and it took a good year for her to be pad trained. Like Jamie's Petula, she had had no training whatsoever and I don't know for certain where she was kept for those 8 months. I could keep her in the ex-pen when no one was home with the floor covered in pads, but the crate was out of the question.

She was so little and low to the ground she didn't give any sign she had to go, she just went. Sometimes she didn't even stop moving to go. And, if I caught her in midstream and tried to pick her up and move her to the pad she just kept going and boy was that a mess. The only thing that worked for me was to watch her 24/7 and just keep trying to anticipate and praising for any little success. Yes, I had a bunch of messes to clean up - at least we have tile - but with persistence something in her finally clicked. Thank God, Sophie didn't go backwards in her training because of it.

Now, the pooping was totally different - Annie's goes immediately after she eats so that one was easy to catch.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I didn't read the entire thread, but I'd go back to crate training. Only let her out to play for a bit and go out, if you want to train her for outside. She needs to have no areas without pads, I think. Coco trained herself. I've never had a dog so easy to train, but your problem is one reason I don't want an older dog. Sometimes it seems impossible to train them. I crate trained Coco, but when I felt she was old enough for more areas, I left her in our bathroom with a pee pad, and she refused to use it. She only wanted to go out. I can't even remember her having an accident.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

Well, things are going much better. Here's what happened....

Claire was spayed two weeks ago. I am pretty vigilent in following vet's orders so I needed to keep her pretty much confined, especially so she wouldn't play with K&C, as the three of them play very, very hard. So, Claire has lived pretty much in her stroller. And it has required me to take her to the potty pads and she seems to have gotten much better! I can put her on the pads now and she'll go right away. 

Here are some things I think that have made a difference:

1. I bought some spray that is supposed to be a scent that makes them want to go. As soon as I spayed it on the pads she improved quite a bit right away. I buy pads in bulk from eBay and they have no scent in them at all, unlike typical puppy training pads. Even though there was pee on the pads from K & C and even from Claire herself... she didn't seem to be affected by it and was more positively affected by the spray.

2. Because I was with her constantly I got to know her habits ... she pees before breakfast and right afterward, too!

3. I bought a little air tight container for the potty room and keep some kibble in it. I gave Claire a treat each time she went. I had not done this previously. So I think she sees the laundry room now as a positive place whereas, I think before she saw it as a bad place to be.

4. I close the doors when she goes and she is in there with just me and without K & C who I think distracted her. Over these two weeks she got used to the doors being closed so she didn't try to get out .. she just seems to be focused on "going" now.

I feel like I have finally learned what JMM means when she says not to give them too much freedom, etc. I was definitely doing that! Even though her stitches were taken out today I will still be using the stroller. I have the large crate in the kitchen but she prefers to be right by my side in the stroller, which is just fine with me!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

BRAVA, Sher!! You did it!! Congratulations!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sher, I am so glad things are calming down for you with Claire.......as I am reading this I am thinking, I will probably go through the same thing. Oh my, am I ready for this. One good thing is I am here all day but I just read on this forum where a lot of breeders that show their dogs do not train them. I ask Eva and she said she was trained both ways.......I use potty pads. I was thinking I could just bring her home and she would do as CeeCee does........we shall see!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ May 28 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782491


> Oh Sher, I am so glad things are calming down for you with Claire.......as I am reading this I am thinking, I will probably go through the same thing. Oh my, am I ready for this. One good thing is I am here all day but I just read on this forum where a lot of breeders that show their dogs do not train them. I ask Eva and she said she was trained both ways.......I use potty pads. I was thinking I could just bring her home and she would do as CeeCee does........we shall see!!!![/B]


Oh, I bet Rain will do fine. The fact that you're home all day will help tremendously. I forgot to mention that I was home for four straight days after her spay so I had time to wait it out with her in the potty pad room. Before, I was in a hurry to get to work, etc. And I'm getting up earlier now just to have time to wait for her to "go"...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=53223:bravo.gif] I am so glad Claire is getting it! :cheer:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Nothing's better than a potty trained dog! It took almost two years to get Toby potty trained--I feel for you. I'm glad Claire is catching on!


----------

